# Distances between Harborside and Atlantis?



## svntug (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone have a map (either a URL or a scan) that shows both Harborside and Atlantis.  We're headed down this summer and need to figure out if my inlaws will be able to walk between Harborside and Atlantis, and, once they get to Atlantis, how far it is to the pools/beach, etc.  (I know there are shuttles, but, they typically prefer to walk)

Also, can anyone tell me how far it is to walk over the bridge and go to the straw market/fish fry, etc?  Also, how far is the closest market, liquor store, and ice cream shop?

I've read a bunch of posts, and tried searching in this forum, but... no luck.

Thanks in advance!

svntug


----------



## mariawolf (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't think the map will help you.  The walk around the marina into the casino area--between Royal and Beach towers is about 10 minutes--maybe a bit longer if they walk slowly.  The shuttles come frequently and are nice. 
The walk into town is pretty long--nothing I would do--especially over the bridge but you can walk right across the street from Harborsideand take the ferry to town for $3 each way--they fill them up but it is only a 10 minute ride and they you local info as you ride. Cabs are plentiful and are $5 to go to town--may offer discount for several folks.  Transportation from airport is $28 for first two and $3 each after that--plus $1 for the bridge.
As to basic shopping you can buy  real basics right in the lobby==butter,milk but it is higher than walking across the street where there is a very basic store.
If you can bring a separate bag--not weighing over 50lbs I would suggest bringing cereal, crackers, snacks etc. We have been going since 2000 and bring breakfast items--coffee, Mr Coffee filters etc.
You can pay to take a bus to town that Harborside provides but have never done that--don't want to spend the time or energy!


----------



## mariawolf (Apr 27, 2007)

Liquor store across the street in the strip mall where Anthonys is--ice cream is in the marina village.  I would recommend Bimini Road there as they have entertainment every night.
Any other questions let me know.


----------



## svntug (Apr 27, 2007)

*a few more questions*

Thanks mariawolf! 

You already answered one of my next questions - what kind of coffee filters? (funnel vs mr. coffee)

We're going to bring an extra suitcase with breakfast and snack food. (based on reading other posts in this forum)  I've read on other forums that we might have problems with getting thru customs if we bring fresh produce/meats - do you know if that's true - have you ever had a problem?

We're debating bringing a Brita filter - think it's worthwhile?

I've read that Atlantis is credit card free - you use your room key for purchasing meals & drinks.  Do you know if the bars take cash?   Also, can you bring your own beer to the pools at Atlantis? (in a cooler)

Thanks again!

svntug


----------



## mariawolf (Apr 27, 2007)

Fruit/veggies is a big NO NO!! Also leaving and returning home with it is a big issue.
I have brought cheese and vacuum sealed lunch meat--like you get at Costco and have never had a problem--to my knowledge it is OK. But I also always take advantage of having a porter--it seems when you use one they whisk you through the lines without stopping and then no questions are asked at all!!
But don't even think about fruits!!!!!
I also bring splenda etc but do pick up condiments either at the deli--where I go to buy bread--and it is great!! or at the pool bar area.
We bring a small cooler w/drinks for the kids but have never brought a big cooler to the beach/pool area.  Honestly drinks are expensive to buy at the liquor/grocery store that I don't bother with it.


----------



## Coocoojay (Apr 27, 2007)

*The answer to your question*

Click on the following site for a map of Atlantis and Harbourside
http://www.atlantis.com/pdf/map.pdf

Whether you are staying in the hotels or Harbourside the walks will give you exercise. The shuttlebus runs both to the Casino and Royal Towers lobby, then you walk to the various swiming pools, beaches, water slides (kiddie to big tall ones through shark tank), and aquariums. 

Not clear on the map is there is a auto tunnel under the entrance to the Atlantis Marina that the shuttle takes to get to the Royal Towers.

The Atlantis site has other information too.


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 29, 2007)

Coocoojay said:


> Click on the following site for a map of Atlantis and Harbourside
> http://www.atlantis.com/pdf/map.pdf
> 
> The shuttlebus runs both to the Casino and Royal Towers lobby, then you walk to the various swiming pools, beaches, water slides (kiddie to big tall ones through shark tank), and aquariums.



The shuttles also run to Coral Towers and Beach Tower Lobbys as well!  They come often and are plentiful.  Although the walk is nice, sometimes the shuttles are great..especially with cranky toddlers!  :zzz:


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 29, 2007)

Depending when you arrive I would take a cab over the bridge the next day and shop at City Market. There is Hurricane Hole Plaza and Paradise Shopping Plaza that is 15 minute walk from Harborside. You will find inexpensive places to eat and shop. There is a mini mart on the backside with most things except decent meat. There is a Quiznos and a couple of breakfast /lunch places that are reasonable. One is News Cafe and the other is Choosy. Some people like Zio's Italian or Anthonys.You will find the mini mart in one of the plazas and the liquor store and shops.

Across the bridge
2 yrs ago Harborside has a shuttle to the City Market in Nassau and you had 1 hr to shop. I think it was $10 or $15 pp. Do not try to walk over the bridge to the store, it is very far.

Really liked Murray's Deli at Atlantis. Desserts are heaven and we took one to go everyday. There is take out.

Yes,take the ferry to downtown Nassau for the Straw Mkt although there is one on Paradise Island in a yellow building near the plaza. Rum cake and liquor is cheaper downtown than at the resort by a $4-6 dollars but then you have to carry it back.

 Not worth it IMHO to go to Cable Beach. Paradise Island Beach is cleaner and not rocky. I was disappointed after reading about it. We took the bus there from downtown Nassau which was a very long ride but only $1 pp but what we didn't know is that buses do not run after 6pm. So it cost us $17 to take a taxi back to Harborside. Casino at Cable Beach was so so.

We arranged for the driver that took us from the airport to Harborside to pick us up for our return trip. Gave him our phone number etc. Needless to stay he never called us and when we called to find out where he was he said his taxi broke down a few days before. It sounded like we woke him up. Since there are so many taxis at the resort there is no need to prearrange this at all. Just talk to the concierge. BTW ,Harborside concierge is just wonderful.

It took us 2 days just to walk around Atlantis and take it all in. You will have a great time,it's deserves all the hype. This was before the new shopping village was finished. Walking around the marina is very nice.

With a family it may not be plausable but what a view at The One and Only Ocean Club. Meals are very expensive, we went for the view only and Harborside has a shuttle that takes you there. Dunes is the popular place to eat. We sat in the Adirondeck chairs by the ocean for a bit. I didn't want to leave.


----------



## svntug (Apr 29, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the great info!

Just a few more questions:

1) Are there any BBQ grills at Harborside? (When we were at WKV a year ago, there were a public use grills near the pool)

2) Are there "ovens" in the units?  I read that there are convection oven/microwave combo's, but, what does that mean - do they heat with a coil, or with microwaves?

3) Is there an early morning coffee place, like Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts, anywhere near Harborside (walking distance in the early AM)?

Again, Thanks so much for all your help!

svntug


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 29, 2007)

svntug said:


> Thanks for all the great info!
> 
> Just a few more questions:
> 
> ...




1) There are NO BBQ grills at Harborside or anywhere on Atlantis property, as far as I am aware

2) There are NOT actual ovens, but Convection ovens.  It is an over the range Microwave/Convection oven.  Here is the description of a Convection oven:
Convection ovens/fan ovens heat air that is then circulated in the oven by an embedded high temperature fan.

By moving hot air past the food, convection ovens can operate at a lower temperature than a standard conventional oven and they can cook food more quickly. A convection oven uses convection currents to heat the food. Convection ovens also generally do not have "hot spots" and thus bake more evenly.

3) Yes!  There is a Starbucks located in Marina Village...a short walk from Harborside!  Quiznos across from the Coral Towers (not too far of a walk from Harborside..just walk along the outside) and they have breakfast food and coffee, too!  There is also a Dunkin Donuts located in Nassau, right over the Paradise Island Bridge.  And don't forget Murray's Deli...you can get good coffee and breakfast foods there, too!


----------

